# Library Spotlight - L&S Chamber Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 16, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.lightandsoundsamples.com/chamberstrings.html
Dry examples: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0dtbvacziz0sh97/L&S Chamber Strings Dry Examples.wav?dl=0
Buy an album: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Stringtree (Jun 16, 2020)

What a fantastic thing to do! Thanks, Cory!


----------



## Stringtree (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm in love with the dry sound (_senza riverbero_) and mic selections. The shorts are so very nice. Longs as well. What an aggressive chambery sound!

Legato patches are a little hitchy and uneven. Schlorp schlorp at note transitions.

I get the feeling fast legato passages are not what I'd grab L&S for, but that slower legato stuff would sound really nice. 

The pizz reveal the room sound. Yeah, sticky, but also a beautiful scoring stage environment. 

I'm torn. At 19:53, does one say "excuse me," or walk to the other side of the room?

Maybe all this library needed was a celebrity chef to demonstrate its flavors. 

Well done, and thanks.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 16, 2020)

I found the legato transitions to be a little uneven but still reliable - when everything's playing together it just sounds genuine, like I'm in the session room. Very different to the cinematic sound I'm used to with my other string libraries but I'm really loving it. I can get that honest recording room flavour I like so much in certain films (and some of my favourite games).


----------



## MisteR (Jun 16, 2020)

Huh. Guess I’ll have to pick this up while I save for Afflatus. This has a certain classic Hollywood flavor. Wasn’t expecting that.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 18, 2020)

Ive had L&S for about a year. Its very nice. Im actually suprised how often I reach for it instead of CSS....and I love CSS.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 20, 2020)

Leave it to Cory to always bring us the best string library reviews!


----------



## enyawg (Jul 8, 2020)

I do like this library with its own voice and signature. When used seems to give my mockups an organic vitality.
... a bit on the gritty side and very human.
My main issue is that LSCS is quite RAM hungry and I can’t seem to mute arts... is that possible, like in a spitfire track?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 8, 2020)

enyawg said:


> I do like this library with its own voice and signature. When used seems to give my mockups an organic vitality.
> ... a bit on the gritty side and very human.
> My main issue is that LSCS is quite RAM hungry and I can’t seem to mute arts... is that possible, like in a spitfire track?


Just click on an articulation and you'll get a box where you can pick the -- symbol. That'll unload the articulations so you can focus on just one at a time while playing with the different mics.


----------



## Utkarsh (Jul 9, 2020)

Cory! I’m a massive admirer. Purchased this library yesterday purely on the review (wrote it on the YouTube page too). I had purchased Albion NEO purely on your recommendation last month. And now after watching your Metropolis Ark video... saving up for 1&2. And then I’ll be saving up for Afflatus post that (Coz yes, I saw your review) 😂
My God... these companies should Really be paying you coz I’m sure like me, many others have purchased their expensive libraries Post watching your reviews.
PS:I’ve become your Patreon too )
God bless you and may you continue doing these great deeds 🤗


----------



## enyawg (Jul 9, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Just click on an articulation and you'll get a box where you can pick the -- symbol. That'll unload the articulations so you can focus on just one at a time while playing with the different mics.


Thanks Cory I’ll give it a go.


----------



## rudi (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for your in-depth reviews. I love the format: auditioning the individual patches using musical examples, and sharing your thoughts where needed. It is the nearest to being able to having a try out in the absence of manufacturers' trial versions.
Your channel is an invaluable resource for composers.


----------



## darcvision (Jul 9, 2020)

thanks for reviewing this library. i bought this library because its cheap and people recommended it. i find this library sounds pretty good, and so many things are tweakable to make it sounds better or different especially split and different mic, but i find the legato sometimes not really good for fast melody. i wish many people would use this library because it has potential and also i can learn from them how to use properly


----------

